# 2010 Ford Superduty



## Mad Plow (Nov 29, 2009)

Just wondering if any body has run into any issues with thier new 2010 Ford F250-350 superduty


----------



## '08FX4SnoPro3K (Dec 22, 2009)

What kind of issues??? Are you running into some. I can probably help if you care to give some more information


----------



## Mad Plow (Nov 29, 2009)

No issue YET! and lets hope not as the truck only has 300 miles on it, I was just wonder if the guys plowing with them have any quirks or gripes etc. or how about things they would like to change or do to there trucks. I love my truck and plows great, Only wish I would have gotten the bucket seats with a center consel for storing the little things, but next year I will buy one.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

We just added one to the fleet and it dropped dead twice the other night while plowing. (It's got the Powerstroke diesel by the way.) We think it was snow clogging up the air intake behind the passenger side headlight and we've (finally) installed the factory provided grill bra. It made it through a full plow run the other night with no issues. We're going to re-engineer the darn bra though. It looks and fits like something put together by a group of Girl Scouts at summer camp during Arts & Crafts.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

One question I have about the new Diesel is how do you get the Urea for the tank?
I did read that the Pirates at the EPA made them reduce the emissions on a Diesel engine. Ford has you use UREA every tank fill up. Is live stock Pee going to have value now?


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

So.... Where are they selling live stock urine these days? And what quantity do they sell it in?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

i thought the sd was changed to the super chief


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a 2009 F350 Power stroke it now has almost 30,000 on it. Truck runs great the only problem I had was my sat radio stopped working and they had to replace the radio. When you plow snow with the power stroke you have to make sure the winter cover is on it or the air filter becomes a big block of ice


----------



## '08FX4SnoPro3K (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't want to jinx myself, but I haven't ever put the winter cover on while plowing, and haven't had the snow pack issue (yet). Maybe because all I do are driveways? But I still don't get how the winter cover keeps snow out. As far as I can tell the intake inlet is in the pasenger side fender. So how does covering the grill keep the snow out, is it jus the excess heat keeps it from freezing, and the snow does still get in? Or am I not seeing the inlet for the air intake Nd it IS actually located near the front grill?

I don't have one of these covers. Bough the truck used and it didn't come with it. I do keep a spare air filter with me while I am plowing, because I believe in being overly prepared for anything and since I am aware that the potential for a problem exists. I'd be stupid not to ave a backup plan

so back to my question. How does the winter grill cover prevent this from happening

there is also a "gasket" as ford refers to it that can be installed in the aircleaner box to prevent the snow pack from reaching the air filter element just so you all know

here is the TSB for the '08's but is the same problem your refering too at the bottom is the part number for the "gasket"

TSB 09-6-8
04/06/09
6.4L AIR INDUCTION SYSTEM RESTRICTION - 
SNOW - BUILT ON OR BEFORE 3/16/2009
FORD:
2008-2009 F-Super Duty
This article supersedes TSB 9-4-7 to add a production fix date.
ISSUE
Some 2008-2009 6.4L F-Super Duty vehicles built on or before 3/16/2009 may experience a lack of power during acceleration and perhaps the illumination of the check air filter message in the instrument cluster message center. The lack of power condition may occur when the air filter element becomes packed with snow, thereby restricting required air flow to the engine.
ACTION
Follow the Service Procedure steps to correct the condition.
SERVICE PROCEDURE
1.	For vehicles built before 9/18/2007 provide a Winter Grill cover to the customer.
2.	Replace the electronic Filter Minder Indicator if the vehicle does not have engineering part number 8C34-9N622-AB level installed.

** 
3.	Remove auxiliary snow tube. (Figure 1 - Item 1)
4.	Remove the air box filter cover. (Figure 1 - Item 2)
5.	Replace the air cleaner element only if wet or frozen.

** 
6.	Attach the snow deflector gasket. Ensure the gasket is securely attached to the rim of the air box. (Figure 2)
7.	Install air box cover.
8.	Install auxiliary snow tube.
9.	Verify the plastic breather box on the end of auxiliary snow tube does not contact turbocharger heat shields.
NOTE THIS PROCEDURE IS INTENDED FOR USE ON VEHICLES OPERATED IN COLD WEATHER STATES (AK, CO, ID, IA, ME, MI, MN, MT, ND, NH, NY, SD, VT, WI, WY) AND CANADA.
NOTE THIS WINTER GRILL COVER MUST BE REMOVED WHEN TEMPERATURES ARE GREATER THAN 50 °F (10 °C) (32 °F (0 °C) WHEN TOWING) OR ENGINE DAMAGE CAN RESULT. THE SNOW DEFLECTOR GASKET MAY REMAIN INSTALLED IN THE VEHICLE YEAR-ROUND.

** 
WARRANTY STATUS: Eligible Under Provisions Of New Vehicle Limited Warranty Coverage 
IMPORTANT : Warranty coverage limits/policies are not altered by a TSB. Warranty coverage limits are determined by the identified causal part.
OPERATION DESCRIPTION TIME

090608A 2008-2009 F-Super Duty 0.4 Hr.
6.4L: Install Grill Cover,
Snow Deflector Gasket,
Replace Filter Minder And
Air Filter If Necessary (Do
Not Use With 9601A)
DEALER CODING
CONDITION
BASIC PART NO. CODE
9601 55

** 
Disclaimer


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

MickiRig1;936374 said:


> One question I have about the new Diesel is how do you get the Urea for the tank?
> I did read that the Pirates at the EPA made them reduce the emissions on a Diesel engine. Ford has you use UREA every tank fill up. Is live stock Pee going to have value now?


The urea system is in the 2011 Super Duty, not the 2010. The urea tank is filled during scheduled maintinance. As in, it only needs to be filled X amount of times per X miles. Dealerships are going to carry the fluid for fill up. Figure, every 3,000-10,000 miles (depending on driving habits) for urea tank fill up.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

[QUOTE='08FX4SnoPro3K;936798]I don't want to jinx myself, but I haven't ever put the winter cover on while plowing, and haven't had the snow pack issue (yet). Maybe because all I do are driveways? But I still don't get how the winter cover keeps snow out. As far as I can tell the intake inlet is in the pasenger side fender. So how does covering the grill keep the snow out, is it jus the excess heat keeps it from freezing, and the snow does still get in? Or am I not seeing the inlet for the air intake Nd it IS actually located near the front grill?

I don't have one of these covers. Bough the truck used and it didn't come with it. I do keep a spare air filter with me while I am plowing, because I believe in being overly prepared for anything and since I am aware that the potential for a problem exists. I'd be stupid not to ave a backup plan

so back to my question. How does the winter grill cover prevent this from happening

there is also a "gasket" as ford refers to it that can be installed in the aircleaner box to prevent the snow pack from reaching the air filter element just so you all know

here is the TSB for the '08's but is the same problem your refering too at the bottom is the part number for the "gasket"

engineering part number 8C34-9N622-AB level installed.

** 
Disclaimer[/QUOTE]

The vents on the side are just for looks the air intake is up by the right headlamp. I have plowed with the cover off the problem ends up being when you have deep snow or you get snow over the plow. Having a snow deflector on the plow makes a huge difference but I still don't want to take the chance. I have know a few guys to clog the air filter and just take it out and keep going to get the job done.


----------



## '08FX4SnoPro3K (Dec 22, 2009)

Green Grass;936835 said:


> The vents on the side are just for looks the air intake is up by the right headlamp. I have plowed with the cover off the problem ends up being when you have deep snow or you get snow over the plow. Having a snow deflector on the plow makes a huge difference but I still don't want to take the chance. I have know a few guys to clog the air filter and just take it out and keep going to get the job done.


I know thos vents are just for looks, but if you pull the airbox out. You'll see the tube it connects to goes inside the passenger fender. That what was what I was refering too. Taking out an air filter to keep plowing is just plumb stupid. If they've never had a problem then they are living a charmed life.

So if the end of the intake is behind the headlight how does that cover help? It only covers the grill. I guessing see you point about the snow coming up over the plow. That makes sense. But we had a blizzard here in mass last week and I was out for a long time driving around in the driving snow and still didn't have a problem

I would very much like to see a better winter front made up. I was talking to a CNC guy about making something up for me but he was worried about being able to bend the product to fit the contour of the grill. I have an idea of getting some billet type inserts, or something to that effect and making something up for them to get the same results as that ugly winter cover ford makes.

I'll post some pics when I get it done. I like the billet grille look any way so if I can add something to the back, or put something between the grill and the billet inserts that looks good and functions like it should I'll be alot happier. I have a painted grille and I just know one of the strap on covers will flap around an wear off the finish on my grill


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

i have a 08 superduty with the 6.4 and the intake runs to the front grill/headlight. Never had a problem plowing with it and no clogged filter. My air box has the tube that blows warm air into it so it dont freeze up.


----------



## '08FX4SnoPro3K (Dec 22, 2009)

I have that too. I wonder if that's the big difference. Mines a real early build model. 2/07 build date
technically it doesn't "blow" warm air in there. It sucks warm air in that is created by the heat coming off of the turbocharger. But still I thought they all had that in there. Does anyone know for sure are some of the 6.4's out there lacking this warm air tube?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

We have a 2009 f350 with a 8.5 boss on it that is also my brothers Daily driver. The truck runs great, plows well but DRINKS THE FUEL. We will be pulling the DPF off in the next few weeks(for off road use only lol) and that will make a huge difference.
Have yet to have a problem with the air filter plugging.
Robert


----------



## tpiper (Dec 5, 2009)

i just bought a 2010 f 250 superduty yesterday got a good deal and cant wait to put a plow on it and start using it. i am debating on a plow though maybe you can help. is this sturdy enough for a v plow?


----------



## Mad Plow (Nov 29, 2009)

tpiper. nice choice on the truck, it will handle any plow you put on. What amount of snow do you think you will be plowing???? cant go wrong with either the western or boss.


----------



## tpiper (Dec 5, 2009)

thanks for the info, unfortunatly everybody is closed today so i will have to wait until monday to get prices and pick a dealer to get this going for me. most of the snows around here are 2-4 inches at a time but we got about 11 in two days last weekend. i know i could get by with a straight plow but had a problem with my plow last week and had a buddy do one of my lots with a v and i was hooked.


----------



## Mad Plow (Nov 29, 2009)

The V's are really nice. I went with the Western 8.5 MVP, cause the Boss dealer didnt have one, Go with steel, I am really happy with the whole set up,,,,, Oh, and be nice to your Ford it will last alot longer. you dont have to Ram Slam and Jam like I see guys doing with theres and wonder why they are at the shop, Post pics.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Have an '08 and have not had any air filter problems. But then again my x-blade has a deflector, so I don't really get any snow coming over the blade.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

My local dealer is telling me to put a nylon stocking over or around the end of the air intake tube to keep snow from getting sucked into the air box. I have not had any problems yet (haven't had any snow since I got the truck) my truck has the tube to suck warm air into the air box as well. I don't want to run a grill cover since it's a FX4 with a painted grill on it... They also told me that the TSB to put that gasket in is a waste of time, they said anyone that has one had more problems with it in then without it...

My plow does have a snow shield on it. Is there any other advice or options to make sure I don't have issues? I am planning to carry a spare air filter in the truck while plowing!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

exmark1;968138 said:


> My local dealer is telling me to put a nylon stocking over or around the end of the air intake tube to keep snow from getting sucked into the air box. I have not had any problems yet (haven't had any snow since I got the truck) my truck has the tube to suck warm air into the air box as well. I don't want to run a grill cover since it's a FX4 with a painted grill on it... They also told me that the TSB to put that gasket in is a waste of time, they said anyone that has one had more problems with it in then without it...
> 
> My plow does have a snow shield on it. Is there any other advice or options to make sure I don't have issues? I am planning to carry a spare air filter in the truck while plowing!


as long as you have a spare filter you will be fine the filter can become a large chunk of ice and when it melts it is fine. I have only seen people who go threw large snow banks and get a lot of snow over the plow have problems.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

We just had the same problem on both of our 09's this weekend.... The DPF/DOC's fell the F off LOL. I think I will leave them off, both trucks have picked up over 4mpg's and a ton of power :}
Robert


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Green Grass;968403 said:


> as long as you have a spare filter you will be fine the filter can become a large chunk of ice and when it melts it is fine. I have only seen people who go threw large snow banks and get a lot of snow over the plow have problems.


Ah so odds are it won't be a problem unless there is ALOT of snow? I was looking at making a fine screen to place on both ends of the intake tube to slow/stop the snow from getting in. Hopefully that along with the tube sucking heat in and such I will be ok.

Does the truck stop running or just make the warning light come on telling you to stop and swap out the air filter?


----------

